# Roger Drake



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 18, 2007)

Roger Drake, English Puritan (1608 -- 1669) was first a physician and later a minister. He was a strict Presbyterian and served as Moderator of the London Provincial Assembly. He was arrested on charges related to Love's plot but released without trial. He was among the signers of the Epistle Commending the Westminster Standards. He wrote _A Boundray to the Holy Mount_ and _The Bar Fixed_, relating to admission to the Lord's Supper, among other works. He contributed two of the Cripplegate Sermons. His last words were "Jesus take me, for I am ready." Richard Baxter said that he was a "wonder of sincerity and humility." His funeral sermon was preached by Dr. Samuel Annesley, who said of him, "that his writings will be esteemed while there are books in the world, for that stream of piety that runs thro' them."


----------

